# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  أعصر مخك وهات كلمه بدون نقط  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## سمسم

*
أعصر مخك وهات كلمه بدون نقط --------------------------    لعبة سهلة ومفيدة وفيها شوية  تفكيرتجيب كلمة بلا نقاط اللي بعدك يجيب كلمة تبدأ بالحرف  الأخير من كلمة الذي يسبقه مثال سهم أنتهت بحرف الميم  تكون الكلمة اللي بعده  تبدأ بالميم مثل كلمة ملح  أتمنى اللعبة تعجبكم،،  وأتمنى التفاعل،،  وكلمتي   عسل  *

----------


## مصرى وافتخر

فكره جميله جداا 
لحوم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ملك

----------


## الـقـنـاص

*كلام*

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*ملح*

----------


## سمسم

*حلم*

----------


## abed2057

سمك

----------


## احمد سامى

*كلام*

----------


## mohnaas

*مطر*

----------


## حياتى لله

*روح*

----------


## المشتاق للجنه

حمام

----------


## شذى22

*محمد*

----------


## المجازف 2011

مها

----------


## المشتاق للجنه

اسد

----------


## سمسم

*درع*

----------


## أبو خليل

*عسل*

----------


## حياتى لله

*لوح*

----------


## hassanarfa

هههههههههههههه اسمحولى اغلس عليكم 
هقول كلمه تبداء بحرف ال  ح  وتنتهى بالياء  بس محدش هيعرف يجيبكلمه تبداء بالياء  من غير نقط هههههه حلمى            
لو محدش عرف نخليها حلم بس

----------


## أبو خليل

*مالك*

----------


## mohammed sanosi

كرم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ملح

----------


## mohammed sanosi

حمل

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لارا

----------


## mohammed sanosi

اسود

----------


## mohammed sanosi

دلع

----------


## mohammed sanosi

عمرو

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ولاء

----------


## أبو خليل

أسد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

اطول

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لؤلؤ

----------


## mohammed sanosi

وائل

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لماح

----------


## mohammed sanosi

حمار

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رحم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

حرام

----------


## mohammed sanosi

مطواه

----------


## مصرى وافتخر

ملاك

----------


## mohammed sanosi

هدهد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

دلال

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لاءم (جمع لئيم)

----------


## mohammed sanosi

مرهم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

مكواه

----------


## mohammed sanosi

هرم

----------


## مصرى وافتخر

محل

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لامار

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رمل

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لص

----------


## mohammed sanosi

صرصار

----------


## ro7eg

محمد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

درس

----------


## mohammed sanosi

سواك

----------


## mohammed sanosi

كمال

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لحد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

دسم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

مر

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رسول

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لهو

----------


## mohammed sanosi

واحد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

دعم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ماهر

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رماد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

دلو

----------


## hassanarfa

والدى

----------


## mohammed sanosi

وهم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

والد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

دمار

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رماح

----------


## hassanarfa

رسمى

----------


## mohammed sanosi

حطام

----------


## mohammed sanosi

بالنسبه رسمي والدي   فيها نقط لان الياء الاخيره تحتوي علي نقط      رسم ووالد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

محور

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رعد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

درهم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ماء

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ألم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ملطا

----------


## mohammed sanosi

أحمد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

داود

----------


## mohammed sanosi

داكار

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ركام

----------


## mohammed sanosi

مصر

----------


## أبو خليل

ملك

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ركوع

----------


## mohammed sanosi

عالم

----------


## mohammed sanosi

معطر

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رد

----------


## mohammed sanosi

دوام

----------


## mohammed sanosi

مراحل

----------


## محمدسالمان

*لوم*

----------


## mohammed sanosi

موده

----------


## mohammed sanosi

هلام

----------


## mohammed sanosi

معده

----------


## mohammed sanosi

هكر

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رسل

----------


## سمسم

*لامار*

----------


## طـرقي

إعدام  
 O_o

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لامع

----------


## mohammed sanosi

عطار

----------


## mohammed sanosi

ركلام

----------


## mohammed sanosi

مؤسس

----------


## mohammed sanosi

سكر

----------


## mohammed sanosi

رحال

----------


## أبو خليل

*لؤلؤ*

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لؤلؤ مكرر

----------


## أبو خليل

طيب اذن 
لامع

----------


## mohammed sanosi

لامع مكرر

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*عمل*

----------


## سمسم

*لاما*

----------


## سمسم

*اسد*

----------


## مصطفى شوكت

درع

----------


## أبو خليل

*علكه*

----------


## المجازف 2011

هرم

----------


## أبو خليل

*مطر*

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*روح*

----------


## سمسم

*حمص*

----------


## مصطفى شوكت

صوم

----------


## حياتى لله

*مرح*

----------


## أبو خليل

*حلم*

----------


## حياتى لله

*مصر*

----------


## أبو خليل

رمح

----------


## المجازف 2011

حار

----------


## أبو خليل

روح

----------


## حياتى لله

*حرص*

----------


## شذى22

*صور*

----------


## أبو خليل

*رمل*

----------


## المشتاق للجنه

لسع

----------


## أبو خليل

عادل

----------


## احمد سامى

*لوم*

----------


## moaaad

مراد

----------


## أبو خليل

*دولار*

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

*رمال*

----------


## احمد سامى

*لو*

----------


## شذى22

*وراء*

----------

